# FM-2 Renewal and Marital Status



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

My FM-2 visa is up for renewal soon, and someone told me that my marital status will affect my ability to renew my visa. Is that so? 

When I obtained my FM-2, I was married to a Mexican woman who was completely supporting me. 

If I go to renew my FM-2 and I am either divorced or separated, will that prevent me from renewing my FM-2? 

It occurred to me that if I am living on my own, living off my pension, I may not be able to renew my FM-2. I mean if the government realizes I am no longer at the address I provided when I first obtained my FM-2, they will realize I am no longer living with my wife, and therefore realize my wife is no longer supporting me. 

Please help me with these questions as they really will affect in a major way, very important decisions I will have to make in the next two months. Information, advice and suggestions will be deeply appreciated. 

Thank you for your time and assistance in this very important regard. 

Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM requires that you notify them of any change of address within 30 days. If your visa was 'inmigrante familiar', you will probably have to change to 'inmigrante rentista' on your renewal.


----------

